# Check it out..Please



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

never mind.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Laura,

using IE 7 (at work), I am getting 2 photos on the top.
2 more photos underneath with your identification to the right of that - spilling over from the white portion into the black portion.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Laura,
> 
> using IE 7 (at work), I am getting 2 photos on the top.
> 2 more photos underneath with your identification to the right of that - spilling over from the white portion into the black portion.


Well that's not right... hum


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Laura,
> 
> using IE 7 (at work), I am getting 2 photos on the top.
> 2 more photos underneath with your identification to the right of that - spilling over from the white portion into the black portion.


That's what I'm getting too, using Google Chrome. On the About Us page, I'm also seeing two and then a third picture under that. The words aren't matching up there either.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm on AOL and it doesn't open at all, unless you are working on it at the moment?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay I tweaked it a bit. See if that worked.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We use Firefox..no problem. 4 great pic at top with names, links worked too.
Debbie


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmmm, maybe its the size of my screen, but I am still getting three and then one on the front page. I even tried on firefox, and it's the same there too. weird.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

mlopez said:


> hmmmm, maybe its the size of my screen, but I am still getting three and then one on the front page. I even tried on firefox, and it's the same there too. weird.


You may have a point. When it came up on my screen, I didn't have it maximized, when I did it loaded correctly. I'll play with it some more tonight. :bowl:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

im getting three then one...using firefox


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

On both FireFox & IE 7, it looks great now


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm still seeing the images and captions bumped with three on one line and one below. Maybe turn those four images into a banner you can insert at the top of the page?

Your navigtion buttons are also bumped over on my screen....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shelly, good idea about the banner. I'll try to figure that out.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I see 4 beautiful retreivers! I'm not sure what I use. Does Yahoo makes sense?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks GREAT! I like the nav buttons on the top

On Google Chrome with a full screen I see 4 across the top, but it drops to 3 if I make the window smaller...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks all!

So it sounds like it depends on the size of screen one is viewing it on. This weekend I'll try making a seperate box for each dog, maybe that will help, at least keeping the name with the dog.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good to me!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that you chose great photos. However, I am also having trouble viewing the page.


----------

